# Philips Coolant Change (How to remove HV wire?)



## bjanecka (Aug 18, 2009)

I started my coolant change on a 10 year old Philips set. I've read alot on this and other forums as well as my Service Manual. I pulled the back panel and started to remove the blue gun first. I could not figure out how to get the HV wire out of the splitter. The wire has a black clip around it that plugs into the white post. The black clip locks into the white post. I have attached a pic I found of the splitter and you can see the black clips in the tops of the white posts. The white post has two slots in it (front and back) that I'm guessing the black clip locks into with wings that pop out when pushed in. I tried to push them in but nothing seemed to wrong. What's the correct way to remove the wires from this type of connection?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They can be very hard to release. I use a probe or needle nosed pliers to push the tab in while lifting on that side, then do the other side of the retaining clip. You have the right idea, execution is just not easy.


----------

